# Colnago C59 in Yellow on TDF



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Thomas Voeckler did it again: yellow for him in todays stage....W Colnago!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

so we can expect a Colnago on AD14 for tomorrow ?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

He was luck not betting side-swiped by the French TV car!
I was happy Thomas won for all his tongue effort!


----------

